# Splash screen appears only untill OpenRC is started

## Geralt

Hi,

I successfully set up the boot splash screen - at the moment I'm using the one from the live cd. It is loaded from initramfs and it is displayed while the INIT-Phase but as soon as OpenRC starts loading the services it disappears.

If I switch from silent to verbose it displays only a border at the top of the display which will stay throughout the boot process, if this helps.

My grub entry looks like this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> title  Gentoo
> 
> root   (hd0,5)
> ...

 

Is there something wrong?

----------

## Geralt

After experimenting a bit it seems that the problem is the behaviour or better the incompatibilty between the splash screen and baselayout2. When using the verbose mode all is fine, even in splash-themes which have a real background and a box in which the output scrolls by. But in silent mode the whole screen is overwritten by OpenRCs output and the splash screen just disappears.

If someone knows a workaround I would appreciate it.

----------

## bastibasti

Any news?

----------

## ignislupis

I recently upgraded to baselayout-2 and openrc. My grub entry looks like this:

```
title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sdb1 video=uvesafb:1680x1050-32 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

initrd /boot/initrd-fbsplash

```

It's been a while since I looked at the splash tutorial but I believe that you need "splash=silent, etc." and then add "quiet" on the end.

I get the splash screen but it doesn't do the progress bar yet. I also have to alt+f1 to get to my prompt. It doesn't automatically switch after I changed to openrc. I have recompiled openrc, splashutils, and fbcondecor to no avail.

Hope this helps.

----------

